# cage rage



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

what do people think of this card? seems to me like one of the weakest for a while.

What are your thoughts on the cage warriors event happening on the same day with top uk fighter Paul Daley?

I read on mmaweekly.com that Cage Rage is thinking of making their shows smaller. Is this the decline of Cage Rage?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah cage rage is making their shows and venues smaller. As for the card i think Baroni is looks good at welterweight but nothing else on the card really takes my attention to be honest.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope so, ive never been a big fan of cage rage at all, they either need to totally change there image or 'become smaller' they cant expect to keep getting big named fighters on there card when its presented like some kind of comedy porn cheese fest. ie: 150 dancing ring girls, and cringeworthy commentary

Losing the Sky sports Deal has obviously had a massive impact on them, i heard fighters were expected to take big pay cuts because of it, there are a lot of good up and coming orgs who seem to be doing things a bit more professional and not just targeted at the pub fighter than cage rage, UWC, CG etc..Paul Daley being on CW is great news he's a great fighter


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Never been a fan of Cage Rage but I will be watching Saturday night (on Nuts TV or something?) as fellow saaafend native Stav "Crazy Bear" Economou is scheduled.

There's a bit of a backlash to CR these days, it seems that as MMA goes from strength to strength people who get involved tend to turn their back on the, dare I say it, 'chav' culture associated with CR.

Like I said I've never been a fan personally but they do have the biggest homegrown show in the UK so wouldn't it be bad if they downsized their operation?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

intersting comments. seems ironic that as mma gets bigger this promotion that has been at the forefront of uk mma promotions is experiencing decline. btw is the baroni fight at a catchweight? seems like he came in at 80 kilos not 77


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

hmmm..

I only saw the weigh in pictures and not the actual weight results so assumed Baroni made the 77kg limit. Must be a catchweight fight then but i tihnk he does look a lot better suited to the smaller weight myself.

It is funny that Cage Rage have now somewhat declined as MMA in the UK have gotten bigger, but they havent helped themselves by burining some of the bridges they have with certain fighters and organisations.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Rodders said:


> intersting comments. seems ironic that as mma gets bigger this promotion that has been at the forefront of uk mma promotions is experiencing decline. btw is the baroni fight at a catchweight? *seems like he came in at 80 kilos not 77*


Taken from MMAweekly.com

All of the fighters for Saturday nightâ€™s Cage Rage 27 event at Wembley Arena in London have weighed in without incident.

UFC and Pride veteran Phil Baroni will make his welterweight debut on Saturday night. He had no trouble making weight, as he tipped the scales at 169.7 pounds. Baroni faces Brit Scott Janson.

Mustapha Al Turk and James McSweeney will battle it out in for the Cage Rage British heavyweight title and rumor has it that the winner between Robert Berry and Neil Grove may be the next opponent for Kevin â€œKimbo Sliceâ€ Ferguson.

Mustapha Al Turk (111kg/244.6lbs) vs. James McSweeney (101kg/222.6lbs)

*Phil Baroni (77kg/169.7lbs) vs. Scott Janson (77kg/169.7lbs)*

Robert Berry (110kg/242.4lbs) vs. Neil Grove (126kg/277.7lbs)

Christian Binda (63kg/138.9lbs) vs. Brad Pickett (65.8kg/145lbs)

Mark Brown (76.7kg/169lbs) vs. Wesley Johnson (73.4kg/161.8lbs)

Aisling Daly (56.9kg/125.4lbs) vs. Eva Liskova (55.5kg/122.3lbs)

Stav Economou (125.7kg/277lbs) vs. Piotr Kusmierz (112.5kg/248lbs)

James Elson (83.2kg/183.4lbs) vs. Dave van Gasse (84kg/185.1lbs)

Ashleigh Grimshaw (65.8kg/145lbs) vs. Robbie Olivier (65.8kg/145lbs)

Tom Watson (83.8kg/184.7lbs) vs. John Philips (83.8kg/184.7lbs)

Jason Young (70.2kg/154.7lbs) vs. Francis Heagney (70.3kg/154.9lbs)

Mavlyanov (70.2kg/154.7lbs) vs. Jody Cottham (70.2kg/154.7lbs)

(Weights courtesy of Rob Nutley)


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

it's on sky ch 207 "nuts tv" at 9pm


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

From Sky sports 1 primetime 9pm slot to nuts TV....not good really is it


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

only managed to watch the last 2 fights

Berry v grove pretty poor fight IMO

Baroni v Jensen - Baroni has got iron in his fists short but sweet fight, and some dude nutted baroni after the fight WTF was that about??


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

The yellow sweatered attacker obviously had an issue with Baroni's neatly trimmed beard.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

who wears a yellow sweater anyway? i love the way he got the hell out of the cage as soon as baroni turned around, he showed good professionalism for not lamping the gobshite


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

He was a relation of Jansen apparently as they came down the ramp together on Jansens entrance. Did you see the bird in the white dress give Baroni the wanker sign too before she went and kneeled next to Jansen while he was in the recovery position.

In my opinion the guy in the yellow shirt needs prosecuting and banning from every UK MMA event for life. Baroni and Jansen both went in that cage with the intention of hurting each other and when Jansen gets KTFO'ed some idiot from his family/camp decides to nut the opposing fighter.

I can see this harming Jansens professional career with knobs like that in his corner and if i was Jansen i'd give the guy a pasting too for potentially putting my career in the balance.

But damn Baroni looks like he'll be a force at WW and we know he hits hard but damn Jansen got KTFO'ed, dropped his left hand, clenched his jaw and to be hoenst he looked scared after the ref stood them up.


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

What a knockout!!!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Was a blazing overhand right hook, i keep seeing people say it was an uppercut but is was a sweet overhand right/hook that put Jansen down.

I think i have to agree with Baroni, the guy must be one of the hardest hitters in the Welterweight division in the world now. He looked just as strong and quick as he did when he was at middleweight, i would like to see him pusghed passed a round at Welterweight just to see if the weight cut affects his performance in the later rounds.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

thought it wouldn't be all that but still seemed quite entertaining.

thought the lightweight fight went on for too long. the london shoot fighter took loads of punishment in the second and from where i was thought it could have been stopped then.

are incidents like the corner man's antics and the brawl that broke out after the first tv fight part of the reason behind this promotions decline?

btw on sherdog the weigh in results were

Scott Jansen (Pictures) (80 kg, 176 lbs) vs. Phil Baroni (Pictures) (80 kg, 176 lbs) although they were both anounced at 77.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah i know i checked on sherdog too but obviously thats wrong because both fighters wouldnt have weighed in at the same 80kg for a catchweight fight for it to be announced as a welterweight contest.

Both looked good and made 77 im reliabley informed


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> they cant expect to keep getting big named fighters on there card when its presented like some kind of comedy porn cheese fest. ie: 150 dancing ring girls, and cringeworthy commentary


or as I call it, the circus. All they need are stroking light-banners. And an elephant with something funny on the head to precede the fighters.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> or as I call it, the circus. All they need are stroking light-banners. And an elephant with something funny on the head to precede the fighters.


it's not that bad. we musn't forget that we have seen some good fights and fighters at cage rage. lee murray, paul daley, anderson silva etc etc


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Rodders said:


> it's not that bad. we musn't forget that we have seen some good fights and fighters at cage rage. lee murray, paul daley, anderson silva etc etc


But that was back in the days where cage rage was considered a top UK promotion and a very good stepping stone into the likes of the UFC. After the antics of the past few shows with fights breaking out in the crowd and now the fighters getting attacked by mindless family members i think it is right to call it a circus.

I know if they offered me the opportunity to fight someone the like of Jansen i would have to think twice unless it was written in the contract that no family/relations are allowed in the cage, only cornermen and medical staff along with the tv crew.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

fiar enough. anyway one thing is for sure, that this promotion is on the decline at the minute. next show at the roxy where they have the contenders


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

missed the "after fight "................my sky+ cut off just after he sparked jensen out..


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://freemma.110mb.com/other/index.htm

some of the fights


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

cheers for the link rod, and ill add to the general concensus and say what a complete wanker the guy in the yellow shirt was.


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

This is the first Cage Rage I've seen, I enjoyed the fights but frankly I'm not too keen on the FHM/Loaded type attitude to the whole thing.

Couldn't believe my eyes when yellow jumper man nutted Barroni:shocked:! What was all that about?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Its a horrible production thats for sure. Taking nothing away from the fighters its just the actual package they need to class it up a notch or 12.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.cagerage.tv/news/cr27-scott.jansen.htm

Jansen has issued this statement.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Scott shouldnt have really issued the statemant as at the time of the incident, he was receiving oxygen from paramedics still unconcious but nice to know he realizes what went on is wrong. His brother on the other hand should give a public apology, and he has been banned from all future cage rage shows.


----------

